# Halloween Costumes!!



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Wellsy said:


> The lady who refuses to wear a mask like the rest of us!


Yes!! Well done XD


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

It's a Pikachu onesie. Lazy but effective. Also double toilet win.


----------

